
Bernie Sanders briefed that Russia is trying to help his presidential campaign - Anon84
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/bernie-sanders-briefed-by-us-officials-that-russia-is-trying-to-help-his-presidential-campaign/2020/02/21/5ad396a6-54bd-11ea-929a-64efa7482a77_story.html
======
Ghjklov
It must feel amazing to be in Russia's shoes right now. Imagining having so
much power over the American political process, you can cripple any of your
enemies by merely showing interest in or supporting them directly or
indirectly through various channels.

~~~
flatfilefan
That’s all fine and well but would you care more about political circus in
Washington or NATO troops 100km from your second largest city if you were
Russian government? NATO extension to the East went on regardless of who was
in power in the US. If anything the chaos makes it harder to negotiate.
Remember what Obama said to Medvedev?

------
senderista
I assume the point (if there is indeed such an operation) is to ensure that
the Democrats nominate the least electable candidate possible. (Of course,
Trump looked unelectable back in 2016, so why would they have helped his
campaign before the general? Because any other Republican would have been at
least as hawkish on Russia as Clinton? I dunno...)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
A lot of the disclosed content from tech companies about Russian
disinformation campaigns was that they played both sides. They're just as
happy to push 2nd Amendment groups as gun control groups at the same time. And
the more they can radicalize and push people to the fringes, the less
functional the United States is as a global power.

Sanders being the most radical left makes him an obvious one to support, him
getting elected would stir the right's "OMG, not socialism!" pot about ten
times more than any other candidate. Support for Sanders may not even be about
low electability, but about ensuring the two parties are as split as humanly
possible, regardless of who actually ends up winning.

